# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] MHW806A1 Motorola 800-890 MHz 6w 12.5v Module

## gRooV

Καινούριο, αχρησιμοποίητο
15€ (+3€ μεταφορικά αν πρόκειται για αποστολή)

----------

